# Negative Opks and negative pregnancy tests!! Please help! Give advice or ideas!! I ne



## Cats41 (Feb 9, 2016)

Im currently 16 days late for my period. I've been having pregnancy symptoms like sore boobs/nipples (boobs are deff a bit larger and fuller, also u can see my veins), some nausea (comes and goes), some dizzyness, a great change in servical mucus, bloating and constipation (not all the time), hot flashes or times where i get soooo hot and sometimes dizzy or feel sick and then im fine a few min later, and I've been cranky and moody the past couple days (crying randomly about silly stuff or stress, getting angry or annoyed with stupid little things)... Not to mention just within a month I gained 8 pounds. Ive been around 112 pounds for a good couple years and I never put weight on because I have a small frame. I can eat anything i want and never put anything on. I thought it was very weird that I got on the scale and saw I weighed 120. That was a biggest shock ever. Considering when I was younger I would tried to out weight on and nothing ever happened....I've been also getting negative pregnancy tests, and just recently I got Ovulation tests to see if I could be ovulating this week (says on my period tracker I am) and they have been negative also. I have 1 left and I'm just getting so frustrated on what's going on. The Ovulation tests I got should detect when you're ovulating within 24-48 hrs... And I'm assuming if I was pregnant the OPkS would show a positive within a day or 2 from sitting around (I could be wrong). I keep checking but theyre just staying negatives... The last pregnancy test I took was a couple days ago that was a negative. .. I see all these changes with my body and don't know what the heck is happening. Please respond if you can so I can get some answers. Thank you!


----------



## farmer (Mar 11, 2008)

How old are you? Do you currently have children? A nursing child? 

All of those things could be factors. I'm going through similar stuff--but I'm 46 and I think it is pre-menopausal issues. I chatted with my midwife friend about it, and she gave me some ideas for supplements that might help. 

It might be worth seeing someone to see if it is an easily-adjusted issue? Good luck!


----------



## WallaWallaMamma (Dec 14, 2013)

Might want to check out if there is a hormone imbalance/thyroid issue at play. Hypothyroidism causes weight gain, delays ovulation, causing uncomfortable and long cycles. I have mild hypothyroidism and would sometimes go 60 days between periods until I decided medication was right for me. I often felt like I was about to get my period/was pregnant, but nothing would happen. Just a thought. 

You could also be pregnant and just need more time before you test again.


----------

